# FET and temperature



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Dear all...
This is my 7 day after FET. I am a bit nervous because a frostie was just 4cell   But I am  
Girls, maybe You know something more about temperature? From second day my temperature is from 36,9-37,3. Is it mean that everything is ok or maybe this is from Utrogest pills.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

A 4 cell frostie is fine hun, just keep thinking of it dividing and growing 

When are you taking your temps...are these basal (resting) temps before you do anything in the morning ?  They look fine to me but without seeing your whole cycle temps on a graph would be difficult to tell.  The medications can increase your temps so could well be down to the Ultrogest pills.  Ultrogest are a form of progesterone...it is progesterone following ovulation that increases your temperature in luteal phase....so the Ultrogest would have a similar effect.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Unfortunately   in this time also....
Cant believe it!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mada

Honey I am so sorry      Believe me, I know how gut wrenching those BFN's are - my heart truly goes out to you 

Take some time to grieve, you will need it. It's important not to lock away those feelings

Thinking of you
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Mada

Take care of yourself and DH
Natasha x


----------

